

One Week with Facebook Ads: My Experience  - callmeed
http://erikdungan.bigfolioblog.com/weblog/post/80235

======
danielrhodes
0.25% CTR is pretty bad.

My experience with Facebook Ads is that you should target the ads as closely
as possible or you are wasting your money. Facebook has a ridiculous amount of
inventory and a user base who don't like clicking on ads, especially
irrelevant ones.

------
run4yourlives
> _One strange thing I noticed was that Google Analytics showed less traffic
> from facebook.com than Facebook reported in clicks. The difference was about
> 10 clicks per day._

Seriously? That sounds rather suspicious. Anyone inside facebook here that can
comment as to why this is so?

~~~
ivank
I wouldn't be surprised if 10 out of 543 people had JavaScript off, or Google
Analytics failed to load in time.

~~~
run4yourlives
Aha! That's no doubt the answer I'm sure.

